# iTunes 4.5



## bjurusik (Apr 28, 2004)

Quite a few new features ...

iTMS:

Free Download / Single of the Week

iMix - Publish your playlists

Music Videos Page - page dedicated to music videos

Movie Trailers - trailers from apple.com now in iTMS

Radio Charts - displays top radio songs in the browsing window by city/state and radio station.


iTunes

Party Shuffle - shuffles songs from your library or playlists, not sure what this mean exactly.

CD Insert Printing - finally, lets you do both front and back, features some templates or use artwork.

Wishlist - drag iTMS song samples to playlist in order to purchase at a later date.

Import WMA files ... self explanatory

Lossless encoder ... 1/2 size of original file

Links to music store ... your library links back to the iTMS


Sounds good to me ...!


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Apr 28, 2004)

awww beat me to it!

I saw the story on Macnn.com:
http://www.macnn.com/news/24453


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Apr 28, 2004)

there is an iPod software update as well, version 2.1:


> Changes to iPod since 2.0.2
> 
> Better default contrast setting
> 
> ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

is this rumor or news?


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Apr 28, 2004)

BIG news...i've already downloaded and installed....very nice!


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

bjurusik said:
			
		

> Import WMA files ... self explanatory


No kidding... really?  It's about time, now we at least have the choice to use other services besides the iTMS (not that we'd want to...) and be able to play the songs in iTunes.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

HyperLiteG4 said:
			
		

> BIG news...i've already downloaded and installed....very nice!


Where to get?


----------



## soulseek (Apr 28, 2004)

bjurusik said:
			
		

> Lossless encoder ... 1/2 size of original file



im not sure i quite god this... but if i understood well.. 

its really interesting..


----------



## gigapet (Apr 28, 2004)

Where is this? It's not showing up in my software update?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

Found it on versiontracker. Howcome apple.com didn't announce it? Is it some sort of beta?


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

You know what, I recently reported a problem with a file in iTunes, and that has come back to get me... the damn thing crashes iTunes when it attempts to convert my library. It will make a copy before doing so, but be aware. So no music till i figure out this problem, or wipe 2 + years of tracking my music, just for that one song, which just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody have iTunes 4.2? I rather jump back to that version.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the jaguar DVD. Do you think it includes 4.2?


----------



## diablojota (Apr 28, 2004)

There is also going to be a great feature to blend the songs that are supposed to be played without a gap.  Finally, you can get rid of the gaps.
http://www.apple.com/itunes/import.html


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 28, 2004)

HyperLiteG4 said:
			
		

> there is an iPod software update as well, version 2.1:



I've had iPod Software 2.1 installed on my iPod since I got it.

I am yet to download either the new iTunes or the 'new' iPod software (which, from what I can tell just allows you to use these new lossless compression files), but I'm pretty sure the new iPod gear will be 2.1.1 or so...

It's interesting to note that all the iTunes screenshots are of the PC version...


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 28, 2004)

...oh, and still no iTMS worldwide...

*siiigh*.

Perhaps it's because of the fact that most of iTunes 4.5 is iTMS-related that Apple Australia still haven't listed v4.5:

"Download iTunes 4.2 Update
Download the latest iTunes updater."


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 28, 2004)

I have it off Apple.com. I love it. I dont know why people are buying iLife...


----------



## Go3iverson (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow, this is really huge, especially unlimited playlist burning, that really sets iTunes apart now, IMO.


----------



## sur (Apr 28, 2004)

installed itunes 4.5 and updated the ipod firmware... on the ipod really nothing has changed but it apparently supports that new apple lossless encoder format (need to try that one out). the party shuffle ojn the new itunes is pretty sweet and make a lot of sense (i am a big fan of things that do) and oh- they added a "eject" button next to the ipod in the source bar.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

If here is anyway to extract it, that would be very helpful. What is the package installer that allows for taking them off the install CD? I have a package here, but it does not allow me to install it, so i assume it's aware of iTunes on the system. So how do i remove iTunes 4.5. 

I guess i had a corrupt library, because i have plenty of copies, and all of them would import 1/3 then unexpectantly quit. So until i figure out how to save my playlists, I'm stuck with 4.2.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> If here is anyway to extract it, that would be very helpful. What is the package installer that allows for taking them off the install CD? I have a package here, but it does not allow me to install it, so i assume it's aware of iTunes on the system. So how do i remove iTunes 4.5.
> 
> I guess i had a corrupt library, because i have plenty of copies, and all of them would import 1/3 then unexpectantly quit. So until i figure out how to save my playlists, I'm stuck with 4.2.


Try pacifist


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks, now i have iTunes 4. Tried to import a newly exported playlist, and that didn't work. I get an error -50. Not sure what else I can do, because there is something causing iTunes to crash, whatever it is, the same song crashes iTunes 4 as well. 

Close to saying goodbye to two years of song counting.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2004)

I had a similar problem when using iCommune, it added a couple of files to my iTunes Music folder that iTunes would choke on while importing.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

Trached my music folder (backup on another drive), and that didn't work. Then i got it to import from an XML, it only brings in the first playlist, about 124 songs. Then it gets that error and stops each time. I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## gollum84 (Apr 28, 2004)

Both the iTunes and iPod update are great!!!  I like the new eject botton that appears next to my iPod icon in iTunes.  Now I don't have to drag it to the trash each time it's done recharging.


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 28, 2004)

gollum84 said:
			
		

> Both the iTunes and iPod update are great!!!  I like the new eject botton that appears next to my iPod icon in iTunes.  Now I don't have to drag it to the trash each time it's done recharging.



You know you could just right click on the iPod in iTunes and click Eject "ipod name" right?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2004)

The Radio charts are really nice.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Apr 28, 2004)

the new ipod update updates 2.1 to 2.2 or ipod mini 1 to 1.1 HOPEFULLY this will stop the mini crashing sooo much! anyway just installed so ill get back on that 1 - just having a first look at Itunes 4.5 (just downloaded that 2) looks gd!


----------



## jobsen_ski (Apr 28, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> Anybody have iTunes 4.2? I rather jump back to that version.



well you can still download itunes 4.2 on the UK itunes website www.apple.com/uk/itunes and I would think the last itunes update would still be avalible in support bit of apples webpage.


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 28, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> No kidding... really?  It's about time, now we at least have the choice to use other services besides the iTMS (not that we'd want to...) and be able to play the songs in iTunes.



The WMA support doesn't do anything with "protected" WMA files, just allows "unprotected" WMAs to be CONVERTED (not played natively in iTunes)


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

I chalked it as a loss, obviously the file is corrupt, and trying to save it is pointless now. But if a way comes about to fix the file, i still have backups of it.


----------



## d8n_two (Apr 28, 2004)

What's up with the WMA to AAC being a Windows-only feature?  Disappointing.  I just downloaded some songs from band's site yesterday that were WMA, and I was all excited that I could convert them.  No luck since I'm on a Mac though.

d8n_two


----------



## kainjow (Apr 28, 2004)

d8n_two said:
			
		

> What's up with the WMA to AAC being a Windows-only feature?  Disappointing.  I just downloaded some songs from band's site yesterday that were WMA, and I was all excited that I could convert them.  No luck since I'm on a Mac though.
> 
> d8n_two


 Dude all you need is this: http://www.carrafix.com/EasyWMA/


----------



## d8n_two (Apr 28, 2004)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Dude all you need is this: http://www.carrafix.com/EasyWMA/


 Dude, thats a nice little app and all, but it would be nice if it were built-in.  (Yeah, I'm that lazy.)  Especially considering they built it into the Windows version.  It's not that big of a deal though.  I tried the feature on a Windows machine of a friend.  The results are just okay, but that is all you can expect from a lossy to lossy conversion I guess.  I'm digging the other new features.  The app as a whole seems to have a little more zip than before.

d8n_two


----------



## chevy (Apr 28, 2004)

The only think I don't like is the profusion of arrows. Everything else is pure pleasure.


----------



## chevy (Apr 28, 2004)

One thing to improve (I needed to find at least one): the album listing that you can print: it doesn't handle compilations with various artists correctly.


----------



## Quicksilver (Apr 28, 2004)

I knew there would be WMA to AAC conversion. Now that is a killer! well done apple i like the idea of video clips too, so what can we expect with the next iPod?


----------



## Koelling (Apr 28, 2004)

I hated the arrows too when I saw them, but there's a preference to turn them off!


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 28, 2004)

Ya lots of cideo in there.  Video iPods/Other Device?


----------



## jackdahi (Apr 28, 2004)

iTunes has been solid for the past year. The features added today have not added the WOW factor. This update falls short of a great update. The only feature worth mentioning is the Lossless Audio Codec.


----------



## yachay (Apr 28, 2004)

When importing music, do you guys think that it would be better to use apple lossless encoder instead of either mp3 or aac encoder?


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2004)

I look at it like this, what format can you get the most use out of, without re-encoding? MP3 for me, although I started doing ACC to save size on the collections i archive. But for multipurpose, i go with MP3. But standards change, you'll encode them again.


----------



## jonmichael23 (Apr 28, 2004)

is anyone else not able to sign in to the music store?!?! I wanted to get the free song, but whenever I go to sign in it comes up with this - "We could not complete your Music Store request. There was an error in the Music Store. Please try again later" . I went to apple.com and signed in from the apple online store to make sure my account was still working and I had the right password, sure enough it signed me in..........so why wont iTunes? I quit, reopened, logged out and in and tried, and im still getting this error........Anyone else experiencing this? If not, I guess I'll try redownloading it.


hmm disregard that.....restarted and it worked fine. and then safari unexpectedly quit for the first time........weird stuff going on tonight lol


----------



## symphonix (Apr 29, 2004)

Jackdahi, this is just an incremental "point" update, and offers some surprising changes for such a small update. Significant changes are usually only deployed in major updates.

On the other hand, point updates have been known, in the past, to precede new hardware technology updates. For instance, with the new iPod software, it wouldn't surprise me if voice recording was added to the next batch of iPods as a native feature, as opposed to being a plug-in device. I'd expect it would only be likely on the iPod, not the iPod mini, in order to differentiate the iPod product more from it's Mini sibling.

I'd say there's a few things there "worth mentioning", Jackdahi. I'm grateful for the ability to create CD sleeves and printed playlists.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 29, 2004)

jon, I was able to get in and saw the song for free (and im in australia, no less!) but then realised it isn't anything special. It's a FooFighters track from their last album. Nothing special. Ok, so its free. But i was expecting it to be something special, like one of the exclusives, or something.


----------



## gerbick (Apr 29, 2004)

oh man.  I've had nothing but problems since upgrading.  my iPod, when it connects, just stops everything, and iTunes just sits there... does nothing.  then about 15 minutes later, it finally puts the iPod icon on my desktop.

iTunes, during this, just makes the cursor spin and spin, and I can't even update.

Oh great.


----------



## gribuz (Apr 29, 2004)

I love that Movie Trailer Feature in iTMS


----------



## senne (Apr 29, 2004)

"Save to AAC from unprotected WMA (Windows only)."  - Apple.com

Rip Off.


----------



## MacMuppet (Apr 29, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> "Save to AAC from unprotected WMA (Windows only)."  - Apple.com
> 
> Rip Off.



Eh?


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 29, 2004)

It probably uses Windows Media Player to convert it.


----------



## griz (Apr 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how I remove an iMix once I have uploaded it?


----------



## Browni (Apr 29, 2004)

use DivX for the codex? WMP?


----------



## Pippin (Apr 29, 2004)

Hrmm, ok. No biggie. Ipod update is good to see as there were a few problems with the contrast, however i can still listen to my songs on itunes just the same as i did 30 mins ago when i downloaded the update. Buttons that take me to the iTMS next to every song in my libary..err ok, i care about that. 

Party Shuffle load of kack. The rest is all good. Overall not a bad update. but for people in Europe atm, its very iTMS centric - shame we aint got it yet.


----------



## gerbick (Apr 30, 2004)

http://news.com.com/2100-1041_3-5202136.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=news

hmmm.  I'm one of the affected.


----------



## baggss (May 1, 2004)

gerbick said:
			
		

> oh man.  I've had nothing but problems since upgrading.  my iPod, when it connects, just stops everything, and iTunes just sits there... does nothing.  then about 15 minutes later, it finally puts the iPod icon on my desktop.
> 
> iTunes, during this, just makes the cursor spin and spin, and I can't even update.
> 
> Oh great.



Check here and see if you can find any help...


----------



## Randman (May 3, 2004)

baggss, unless you have a certain forum or thread in mind and link to that, just linking to the ipodlounge forum in every itunes-related thread doesn't do anyone here much good.


----------



## thisbechuck (May 3, 2004)

speaking of problems, check out mine... http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43336


----------



## MoNkeY mAgIc (May 5, 2004)

iTunes is now multi user aware in Panther. So I no longer get a pony message stating that someone is already using iTunes if I switch into my account and fire it up. Not only that but I can see the other logged in users library as a shared playlist.

This is just what I wanted/needed.

Hurrah for Apple.


----------

